# Wood Pellets in a propane smoker



## Nths1976 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi 
New to the group (just signed up today)  I was given a nice propane smoker for my 25th anniversary at work.   Very new to the smoker business - so I was wondering... pro's - cons of
Chips (I would thing they burn too fast but I'm a newby)
Chunks -  burns longer  
Pellets ??  

Recommendations?  

Thanks in advance  :)


----------



## mike243 (Apr 5, 2019)

Welcome to the site, any of those will work fine but I always preferred the chunks ,chips or pellets will aso work but get the pellets that are all the flavor wood, I prefer Lumber Jack ,post up some pictures as its easy, this site hosts them so you don't need another place to store them


----------



## Braz (Apr 5, 2019)

When I used my propane smoker I used a mix of chips and chunks. Never tried pellets. I have moved to an electric smoker and rarely if ever use the old one.


----------

